# "Page cannot be displayed" Error after FTP of my Site



## ChelleWSU (Sep 7, 2004)

I just FTPed a bunch of new pages (not all and not index) to my site and now I can't view them on the web. It gives me the error: "Page cannot be displayed" when I try to view the homepage. Is there something I did wrong? Is it an ISP thing? Is it an FTP thing? Please Help if you can....The site is my business and we do everything online and now it's down...losing money...stressing out......Please help. :4-dontkno


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

Ensure you didnt accidentally upload to another folder in your wwwroot...I have done this several times and become very confused when my pages seemed to disappear.

If you would like to provide a link for me to see what I see then I will take a look, but you don't have to.


----------

